# NORTRIPTYLINE, ANYONE ELSE TAKING IT?



## harleighgirl (May 24, 2004)

Hi everyone, im new to the site, just diagnosed with ibs, my doc just put me on this med about 3 weeks ago, i used to take zoloft, i hated trying to get off of that, i was just wondering if anyone is or has used this drug and any side effects it has, i had D real bad before i took this, now i am C i dont go for about 8 days then go then dont go for another 7 or 8 days, i called my doc and he said to just take milk of magnesia, but i think if i take that, i will go right back to D again, i wish i could just meet in the middle


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

I believe it is in the same family as amitriptyline. I take that and a small dose of Lexapro.You might want to try some benefiber or aloe vera juice to help with the C. I also stay away from laxatives. They give me D also. Alternating sucks, I've been playing the trial and error thing for awhile now and still can't find the right balance.Good Luck to you and welcome!Take Care,Joyce


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I alternate too though seem to lean towards C on 50mg/day of elavil/amitriptyline. I also take 2 fibercon tabs per day which helps alittle. If I have a choice I would rather be C. But yes alternating does SUCK.


----------



## hiimsuzzie (Jul 3, 2003)

How's it going? Are you still on the nortriptyline?I've been on it about 8 months now. It does make me alternate, especially if I'm stressed, don't get enough exercise, or stop eating right. Exercise helps keep me regular, and if I do get C, I take a stool softener (not milk of magnesia!), which seems to be pretty gentle on my system.


----------

